# Aquasoil Vs Plain Gravel



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey does aquasoil have any nutrients in it for plants? Or is it the same as buying gravel? This website says:http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=17
Substrate
In a low tech, low light plant tank, there really is no need for a "special" plant-specific substrate such as Fluorite or Eco-Complete. Most of the plants that will survive in this type of tank just don't need it, very few will even get planted in it. Java ferns and moss both get attached to decor, anubias can be planted or attached to decor as well.

PS. I'm probably upgrading my lights to medium light about 2wpg so does this still apply?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I advise that you use the search bar for this one. ADA Aquasoil will grow anything 1000x better than gravel. ADA AS provides steady nutrients to the plants for years, nutrients that help the plants thrive and prosper. Gravel is inert and provides no nutrients whatsoever to the plants. ADA AS is the best stuff on the market, your plants will thank you. 

Generally gravel is not used at all for planted tanks as it does nothing. Go with the Aqua Soil, you won't regret it.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Go for it if you can afford it. Sometimes the budget wont allow, so save up if you want it.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks all no I got enough money I just didn't want to spend it if it wasn't necessary. Still gotta return that darn flourite though lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Black- there's nothing incorrect about what that article said- it was making the point that many of the most common low light plants like mosses, java fern, and anubias are not plants that should be "planted" in the substrate; therefore substrate does not matter with these plants.

However, most people don't want to stick with just these plants- they also want rooted and stem plants- which need substrate to support root growth and ideally provide some nutrients as well.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for that lauraleellbp I understand


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

AS is not for the "newbie", unless you pay very close attention, you could wind up with a disaster on your hands.
AS will leach ammonia for a few weeks, enough to kill fish for sure.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

What??? Grrr....


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Than what substrate should I use?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Why did you return the flourite. It is a tried and proven substrate.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

mott said:


> AS is not for the "newbie", unless you pay very close attention, you could wind up with a disaster on your hands.
> AS will leach ammonia for a few weeks, enough to kill fish for sure.


 
its ok for new people, you just need to know that you shouldnt put anything in the tank for a month (anyway i still did with shrimp but i only lost 4) or sooner with frequent water changes


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

For my 90gal I went all over the place and researched the crap out of different substrates. The conclusion I finally came to is that substrate is not the be-all and end-all. You pick something that you like colorwise, price-wise, and that will hold/support the types of plants you're going with. 

Here were the conclusions I came to: AquaSoil is supposed to be the "primo" soil; which also means it's a bit of a primadonna and maybe not the most user-friendly, especially at first. Frankly, was out of my pricerange for the amount I'd need for a 90gallon tank. Flourite- great stuff but requires alot of rinsing and still tends to get cloudy every time you need to move something. Used this stuff for years so I'm pretty familiar with it. Turface- easily disturbed and doesn't provide much in the way of nutrients. Schults Aquatic Soil- pretty similar to Turface. Both are cheap and great for root growth, though. 

Eco complete- about the same price as fluorite, coarser more like mixed gravel and sand in texture, I like the color, and it's much less cloudy than just about everything else that provides nutrients. I personally really liked these advantages and so this is what I'm going with. Because price is a big factor for me, I'm going with a 66% Eco complete to 33% inert black colorquartz blend ratio. Colorquartz is inert so no nutrient benefit, but fairly fine-grained so helps promote root growth.

There are other substrates out there- these are just the ones that I took the time to price and compare out.

Bottom line- I don't think any of them are bad substrates that can't produce good plants- it's just what works best for you in your situation.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey I'm returning the flourite because of the rinsing thing. If it were summer, I would just throw it into a bucket and blast the heck out of it with a hose, but it's the middle of winter, and it sounds like I'll be rinsing for an hour or more with no effect on the cloudiness in my tank. For $25 a bag, thats not worth it to me 

Thanks Laural, I was considering eco-complete too if I can find it, but it's more expensive than the aquasoil. I'll either get the eco-complete or shultz aquasoil depending on availabilty and price, and yeah I will wait however long I need to and test the water before I add fish.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey A Wet Pet had eco complete not aquasoil, so that is what I bought 25lbs I think for $32 not awful but a bit on the expensive side...


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally think the extra money spent on aquasoil is not worth it unless you want to MAXIMIZE the potential of your planted tank. However, plain gravel might be too big to hold down small plants. You should go to your local hardware store (home depot/lowes) and look for schultz aquatic soil in the garden area. Super cheap and good results from my experience.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks but I already bought the eco complete


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Eco is a good choice for you. Aquasoil is kind of like the rolls royce of substrate. Personally, I am using soilmaster select.


----------

